# Rockets assign Thabeet to NBA D-League



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON (AP) -- The Houston Rockets have assigned center Hasheem Thabeet to their developmental league affiliate in Rio Grande Valley.
> 
> The 7-foot-3 Thabeet has played in only two games since the Rockets acquired him from Memphis in the deadline deal that sent Shane Battier to the Grizzlies. Thabeet averaged 1.2 points and 1.7 rebounds in 45 games with Memphis this season.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/03/21/hasheem-thabeet-d-league.ap/index.html


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:fail:


----------

